# Lawrence Police



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi... newbie here. I'm a reserve officer in MA. Unfortunutly, while waiting for those spots to open up for FT, the reservists (most of whom didn't know there was a position available) were denied, or not even notified of an interview for the position. I'd go into further detail, but I don't want to piss anyone off or give away my location.

The end all is: I hear that the chief of Lawrence said that he was willing to take on any FT Officers that are willing to work. Being a newbie to the job as well as the boards, I am unfortunutly very ignorant on the hiring procedres. Is it possible for a reserve to be Lat hired to a FT position in another town? (assuming that you have the $$$ to self sponsor yourself at the academy...) And should it be possible, would any of you be aware of which operations Captain I would have to speak to?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Ignorant on spelling, puncuation and capitalization too. I had to read that twice just to begin to understand what you're asking. I doubt Lawrence PD has an unlimited budget to hire all the full-time certified officers who want to come and work there.

Call 978-794-5900 and explain your situation, they'll transfer you to whomever you need ot speak to.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

JoninNH said:


> Ignorant on spelling, *puncuation* and capitalization too. I had to read that twice just to begin to understand what you're asking. I doubt Lawrence PD has an unlimited budget to hire all the full-time certified officers who want to come and work there.
> 
> Call 978-794-5900 and explain your situation, they'll transfer you to whomever you need *ot* speak to.


Its "punctuation," and "to." See your own mistakes before you point out those of others. I'm not looking to get into a pissing match about spelling, just making a point.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Lawrence is CIVIL CIRCUS .. so unless your on high enough their list or on a CIVIL SERVICE town I dont see how your gonna lat into LPD. Good luck tho would like to hear how it all works out!!!


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea Lawrence is a Civil Service Department. I would think you have to be on the CS list. That's how my brother and cousins did it. There are so many other PD's looking for help. They would prefer academy trained but they will put you on if you have your sh__ together. The PD's in the NH border towns are all looking, Salem, Pelham, Nashua, Derry and Manchester. Several officers I know received there F/T training at the NHPST. They did there time and went on to a MA department to make more money. Good luck. It will happen if you continue to push. :rock:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

CampusOfficer said:


> Its "punctuation," and "to." See your own mistakes before you point out those of others. I'm not looking to get into a pissing match about spelling, just making a point.


*Touché*


----------



## bap27 (Jun 28, 2003)

Hardest check your pm's


----------

